# No more hotpants for Daisy



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*No more hotpants for Daisy*
*Dukes Of Hazzard pin-up Catherine Bach piles on the pounds*

Her legs were once insured for $1million, but Catherine Bach now lives a 
more modest lifestyle.

The original Daisy Duke was spotted filling up her car yesterday in Los 
Angeles, after earlier taking her pet dog for a walk.

Bach became a pin-up after starring in the 1979 TV series Dukes Of 
Hazzard, thrilling a generation of male viewers with her denim hotpants 
and slender legs.





more.... No more hotpants for Daisy: Dukes Of Hazzard pin-up Catherine Bach piles on the pounds | Mail Online


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

WWAD?

What would Andy do


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, it's been 30 years, it happens... I must say the rack still impresses...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*This just goes to show that they have slow news days in the UK as well. *


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, time does no one any favors (except Dick Clarke...minus the stroke)

I came into this world fat and bald and that is probably the way I am going out....I am half way there!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Cindy! Thats just not right , I liked the mental image Of her 30 years ago....now youve ruined everything!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I wanna know what the hell she's been doing lately to afford a car like that.
I'm sure she doen't get that much from the Dukes Of Hazard residuals.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

She is 55 and looks like she is in her early 40s. 

Boring news day I take it.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

JF5 said:


> Hey, time does no one any favors (except Dick Clarke...minus the stroke)
> 
> I came into this world fat and bald and that is probably the way I am going out....I am half way there!!!


'"Any day above ground... ...Is a good day..."


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll give her a pass. She was a babe. The picture of her in her prime belongs in the Hot babe thread. Also, in hockey terms it's kinda like saying "that Bobby Orr doesn't deserve to hold a hockey stick"


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, if you married a gal that looked like Bach-the-younger and she looked like Bach-the-elder after thirty years of marriage, you'd be a pretty happy guy. She looks great...and so does that Simpson gal...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lets not forget our Jessica Simpson Daisy :BNANA:


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Please, no one post a CGI'ed picture of Jessica Simpson, circa 2039...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

JF5 said:


> Hey, time does no one any favors (except Dick Clarke...minus the stroke)
> 
> I came into this world fat and bald and that is probably the way I am going out....I am half way there!!!


some guys are more attractive on the stalkier side and with grey or balding hair... It suits them well


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Sam1974 said:


> some guys are more attractive on the stalkier side and with grey or balding hair... It suits them well


Attention all Masscops Guys: WE HAVE ARRIVED!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you.....


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Attention all Masscops Guys: WE HAVE ARRIVED!!!!!!


LOL u brat...

hey, i'm 34, look 25 and feel 18. I still get carded for alcohol... then they tripple check my license to make sure it's not fake when they see my DOB


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

JF5 said:


> Hey, time does no one any favors (except Dick Clarke...minus the stroke)
> 
> And Herb Chambers....with the face lift and permanent smile!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Menopause is a bitch. . . .


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Michele said:


> JF5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, time does no one any favors (except Dick Clarke...minus the stroke)
> ...


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Excuse me while I go and bury a box of kleenex in honor of this post, man enough to admit I soiled many a box as a young lad to the those daisy dukes.
R.I.P.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Excuse me while I go and bury a box of kleenex in honor of this post, man enough to admit I soiled many a box as a young lad to the those daisy dukes.
> R.I.P.


LMAO


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm just a little shocked that she's pumping her own gas.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I thought this thread was about our resident Dazy. :mrgreen:


Naw.... I can still wear hotpants.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I see London I see France I see Dazy's hotpants!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Dazy5 said:


> Naw.... I can still wear hotpants.


How u look in them is what counts.......


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

:innocent:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Cindy! Thats just not right , I liked the mental image Of her 30 years ago....now youve ruined everything!


I still want to see her naked. :shifty:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I thought this thread was about our resident Dazy. :mrgreen:


 I thought the same thing, before instantly feeling like a pervert.

Not that that's a dig at Dazy, but she's like one of the guys...especially after she more or less beat my ass at pool.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

trueblue said:


> How u look in them is what counts.......


Hot pants are wonderful, but they're just another layer that should not be there.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Kilv, in this day and age, it's called anticipation. #-o :alcoholi:


Yah, ok, I guess.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sam1974 said:


> some guys are more attractive on the stalkier side and with grey or balding hair... It suits them well


 Thank you sweetie



Hawk19 said:


> Michele said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention Heather Locklear, who essentially remained frozen in time from '82 to '98.
> ...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

JF5 said:


> Thank you sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sam1974 said:


> some guys are more attractive on the stalkier side and with grey or balding hair... It suits them well


As a chubby greying bald guy, I thank you.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If she wears corduroys that will get hot REALLY fast....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I thought the same thing, before instantly feeling like a pervert.
> 
> Not that that's a dig at Dazy, but she's like one of the guys...especially after she more or less beat my ass at pool.


 Obs were you still there when she decided it was time to toss old fra444 to the ground then stand over him and just smirk?! Scary moment!!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

It is amazing what a couple years will do a person!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Man, that's the truth. I used to look exactly like Harrison Ford. Now it's more like Marlon Brando in "Apocolypse Now", only with slightly more hair. At least I don't hide in the shadows.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd still hit it!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Even Barbie let herself go @ 50


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

If she pulled up in that jeep and invited me for a ride, I'd go! Daisy and the cars were the only reasons why I watched that show. She welcomed me into puberty so I will be more than happy to welcome her to Cougarville. DJ? Please throw on a little something something to get this party started! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A"]YouTube- Dukes of Hazzard Theme[/nomedia]


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


>


Ken, you really shouldnt post your picture, never know who might be looking


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> Man, that's the truth. I used to look exactly like Harrison Ford. Now it's more like Marlon Brando in "Apocolypse Now", only with slightly more hair. At least I don't hide in the shadows.


Could be worse. For instance, from _The Magnificent Seven_, Steve McQueen was the big star and probably the most handsome. But part of the reason people think of him that way is because he got called up to the big show in the sky at 50 and beat all his co-stars to the finish line. Growing old isn't that great, except there's only one alternative, and it's definitely not as good...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> Even Barbie let herself go @ 50


I love how they gave her Kankles..lmao


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SOT said:


> I'd still hit it!


Me too Buddy!
Where the hell you been lately?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> Ah-hem....
> 
> And WHAT would the hypothetical husband in this scenario look like after 30 years?


Sadly, quite similar to me!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is VH1 still doing that contest reality show where chubby celebs who haven't worked in a while compete to lose weight? See where I'm goin' with this?


----------

